# If I Had $12,000 Dollars to Spend on an RC!!!



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

If I had the money that some of you spend on racing. Say I got $12,000 to spend. ~No racing just for fun,~ I would spend it all on a 1/4 Scale 4x4 Truck, To do a little hill climbing and mud bogging.~ A Conley Stinger 609 V8 with all the goodies about $8000.~ $3000. on a chassis and body, and $1000. on radio gear.~All just to have fun, Showing it off, ~And to do a little damage to my neighbor's front lawn and flower bed's. ~~LOL~~From the Movie (Moving)~With Richard Prier ~~ I see you Arnold Parer~~


----------



## DIRTsportsman (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/user/rcWizzard

Like so?


----------



## REVALATION (Oct 22, 2007)

id buy a street stock


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

buy Revalation a rubber room and a straight jacket.


----------



## Loopedout (Mar 3, 2008)

if i get 12k to race with, im gonna sit in it and its gonna have a wing on top:thumbsup:


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I would have a giant clod buster.


----------



## flag172 (Dec 29, 2005)

I would have more guitare
DAN


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah, now you're talking. I'd get me a couple of more Larrivees!


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

casper60 said:


> buy Revalation a rubber room and a straight jacket.


i agree....


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

build A carpit track. Go to the birds.


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

I would go to the Birds and have Danny Flag drive for me in 5 different classes.


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Then I'd by him a separate plane ticket back so i won't hear him say ''man I'm tired, I'm too old for this $h*t''


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Oct 14, 2008)

Haha :d


----------

